# B&R schwarze Serie



## William700 (12 September 2008)

Hallo SPS Forum,

Ist vielleicht jemand hier, der mit dieser schwarzen Serie von B&R gearbeitet hat bzw. sich auskennt.

Es geht um das Auslesen einer solchen Steuerung, was ich bisher gehört habe braucht man.

Prosys
PC mit DOS 6.0
Online Kabel

Frage 1: Welche Version gabs da, (welche CPU das genau ist erfahre ich erst) und gab es eine Version die mit allen CPUs arbeiten konnte? 

Frage 2: Wo könnt ich dieses Prosys her bekommen?

Frage 3: Ist das mit DOS 6.0 korrekt?

Frage 4: Welches Kabel braucht man da genau, ist das einfach nur ein serielles Kabel oder hängt da was drauf, wie bei S7?

Wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnt wär ich sehr dankbar.

(Bei B&R bekommt man nix mehr, hab schon nachgefragt und mit tipps waren sie auch sehr sparsam, verstehe ich auch die wollen neue Steuerungen verkaufen....... auf jedenfall B&R nachfragen ist abgehakt)


----------



## harrylask (12 September 2008)

Hallo William700,

Frage 1: die letzte Version müsste die V43.57 sein.
Frage 2: PN
Frage 3: ja, wir supporten die alten SPSn mit einem alten Siemens PG auf dem W98 installiert ist
Frage 4: das ist der Hacken, dazu benötigst du entweder ein Schnittstellenkarte (ISA Bus) von B&R oder eine Schnittstellenkonverter für die parallele SS (auch von B&R) und dann gabs noch irgendeine Möglichkeit mit der seriellen SS über ein Modem (natürlich auch von B&R)

Grüsse, harrylask


----------



## pjtec (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo William700,

Prosys bekommst du auf Anfrage sicher bei B&R.
Und zumindest Infos zum Kabel solltest du auch noch bekommen.
Natürlich will man neue Produkte verkaufen, anderseits ist die "schwarze Serie" auch schon sehr alt ;-)

Grüße,


----------



## mike_nl (20 Januar 2010)

*Hallo William700,*

1. Der Offizelle Support fuer diese Systeme ist schon seit 5 Jahren eingestellt.

2. Offiziell bekommst Du gar nichts mehr.

3. Tipps immer hier.

4. auf jedenfall B&R nachfragen ist abgehakt...
Bei welchem TB hast Du angefragt. Da kann das Mutterhaus schon Druck machen.

Zu Deinen Fragen:

Frage 1: Ist schon beantwortet..

Frage 2: Bei B&R oder bei mir..

Frage 3: Ja das ist OK oder hoeher..

Frage 4: PC <-> Kabel <-> Umsetzer <-> Kabel <-> Schwarze PLC

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir weiter


----------



## eder2f (25 Januar 2010)

Du benötigst zum Online gehen ein BRKOL5-1.
Setzt mal im Ebay eine Suchanfrage ab. Vielleicht erhältst du da noch was. Ansonsten ist dieses Online Kabel extrem rar.


----------



## hbmerit (31 August 2010)

*B&r prosys*



eder2f schrieb:


> Du benötigst zum Online gehen ein BRKOL5-1.
> Setzt mal im Ebay eine Suchanfrage ab. Vielleicht erhältst du da noch was. Ansonsten ist dieses Online Kabel extrem rar.




Hallo, wir haben in unserem Betrieb auch eine B&R Steuerung CP60 eingesetzt.
Hat jemand eventuell eine Kopie der Software PROSYS, mit der seinerzeit die Steuerung programiert wurde? Wir wollen nun gerne diese alte Steuerung entsorgen und sie durch eine S7 ersetzten, müssten uns aber erst mal einen Abzug des aktuellen Programmes in der Steuerung machen. 
Eventuell wären Handbücher von dieser Steuerung auch sehr interessant.
Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeelen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe1


----------



## Peter_AUT (5 September 2010)

Die Software bekommt man gratis bei B+R (zumindest haben die mir die
Software per e-mail geschickt)
Ich hab mal mit einem alten Notebook mit Win95 eine solche Steuerung ausgelesen- der Kunde hatte zum Glück noch das Programmierkabel.


----------



## hbmerit (6 September 2010)

Hallo, die Software habe ich mittlerweile. Suche nur noch die Schnittstelle. Hat ihr Kunde noch die B&R im Einsatz? Könnten sie eventuell uns die Schnittstelle leihweise überlassen oder gar verkaufen?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Peter_AUT (6 September 2010)

Ich bin momentan ständig unterwegs und der Adapter liegt bei mir im Büro.
Ich hoffe es ist der richtige - denke aber schon. Werde meinen Kunden fragen, ob es ihm was ausmacht wenn ich ihn herborge - wo würde es denn hingehen?

Nur eines:
Ist nur die Frage, wie viel man mit dem Ausdruck wirklich anfangen kann.
Ev. ist es einfacher den Ablauf an der laufenden Maschine abzunehmen 
und neu zu programmieren.


----------



## hbmerit (6 September 2010)

*B&r*

Das war eigentlich meine Idee. Wollte direkt an der laufenden Anlage online gehen, eventuell nötige Änderungen durchführen, Backup machen, etc.
Bin bei einem Autozulieferer in 36205 Sontra beschäftigt.


----------



## MF_AT (15 Oktober 2010)

*Online Adapter schwarze B&R SPS*

Hallo,
Haben sie Online-Adapter gefunden?


noch Bedarf?

Ich habe einen Adapter für alte Schwarze B&R Steuerungen.







hbmerit schrieb:


> Hallo, die Software habe ich mittlerweile. Suche nur noch die Schnittstelle. Hat ihr Kunde noch die B&R im Einsatz? Könnten sie eventuell uns die Schnittstelle leihweise überlassen oder gar verkaufen?
> Vielen Dank!


----------



## hbmerit (23 Juni 2015)

Hallo, wir haben gerade in unserem Betrieb große Probleme mit einer B&R CP 60 in Verbindung mit einer Maestro Co Prozessor und der Provit Visualisierung.
Wir hatten ein defektes NT44 Netzteil, welches wir getauscht hatten aber nun haben wir keinen Zugriff auf die Daten der Visualisierung mehr. Hat jemand Tipps, Unterlagen, etc zu dieser wohl schon etwas älteren Steuerung?


----------



## uncle_tom (23 Juni 2015)

Unterlagen (Handbücher, Doku) bekommt man normalerweise auf Nachfrage bei B&R.

Wenn das Netzteil defekt war, könnte evtl. das Programm in der CP60 verloren gegangen sein, da die Pufferbatterie ja auch im Netzteil steckt. Bei Programmverlust zeigt die CP60 normalerweise E05 im Display an.

Kann mich auch noch wage daran erinnern, dass es beim NT43 (Netzteil) in Verbindung mit Maestro bzw. MCO einen Jumper bzw. eine Brücke gibt (das war irgendeine Überwachung ?).
Bem neuen Netzteil ist diese Überwachung (Brücke, Jumper) evtl. aktiv, und verhindert dann vielleicht ein RUN der CPU bzw. einen Start des MCO, Maestro.


----------



## roger34 (23 Juni 2015)

über die CPU hat uncle_tom schon genug geschrieben. 

Beim MCO wird beim Booten eine Ausgabe auf der IF1 (notfalls IF2) gemacht (RS232 , vielleicht 9600 E 1)
Ist hier eine Harddisk gesteckt und sollte dieser von der HD Booten oder Bootet er vom Intern Flash /e0

Wird die Visualisierung vom MCO durchgeführt (an welcher Schnittstelle steckt das Provit)

Hast du Source und das Programm um Online zu gehen ?


----------



## MF_AT (23 Juni 2015)

ist das Programm am Eprom, bzw. ist dies eingesteckt? möglicherweise defekt?

Es könnte das Programm in der Vergangenheit vom RAM mit Batterie gelaufen sein, ohne Batterie beim Netzteiltausch ist das dann verloren gegangen!

zeigt CP60 beim einschalten irgendetwas am Display an ? Init, Run,...

gibt es (aktuellen) source-code?  und PC (DOS!) auf dem Prosys läuft ? wenn ja: neu in SPS übertragen


----------



## hbmerit (24 Juni 2015)

Das ist der aktuelle Ausbauzustand der Anlage plus noch zwei Erweiterungsracks mit Eingängen und Ausgängen. Wie gesagt, habe so gut wie keine Erfahrung mit diesem Typ von Steuerung. Das NT44 habe ich aufgrund eines Defektes ausgetauscht. Die CP60 macht eine Initialisierung beim Hochlauf und zeigt dann im Display wie immer 000. Der Co Prozessor scheint auch zu arbeiten. Mein Eindruck ist auch das auch noch das Ablaufprogramm vorhanden ist, nur alles was nummerische Werte betrifft, sprich Sollwerte, Parameter, welche in Provit eingestellt werden, sind nicht mehr vorhanden. Wie sollte ich jetzt vorgehen?
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## hbmerit (24 Juni 2015)

Hier noch ein weiteres Bild.


----------



## hbmerit (24 Juni 2015)

Habe mittlerweile Prosys von B&R bekommen aber mit dem Quellcode sieht es mau aus. was mich eben stört ist das ja Ausgänge gesetzt werden, nur über Provit können keinerelei Werte abgespeichert werden.


----------



## roger34 (25 Juni 2015)

hbmerit schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist auch das auch noch das Ablaufprogramm vorhanden ist, nur alles was nummerische Werte betrifft, sprich Sollwerte, Parameter, welche in Provit eingestellt werden, sind nicht mehr vorhanden. Wie sollte ich jetzt vorgehen?



Welches Provit hast du.
Provit 1000 wird das Bild im Provit gespeichert. Die Wert bittels Befehl aktiviert. Hier siest du als auch ein Bild bei fehlender Verbindung. Wenn keine Verbindung ist könntest du zwar das Bild sehen, aber ohne Werte.
Provit 900 oder 500 hat keinen Bildspeicher, hier muß der gesamte Bildaufbau über die Steuerung geschehen.

An welcher Schnittstelle ist das Provit angeschlossen ?


----------

